# Eyesigns



## k0n0ha-easy (Jul 1, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Can someone tell me what the color of racer pigeons eye represents? Thank you

-John-


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

its kinda like skittles , you can taste the rainbow


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

k0n0ha-easy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can someone tell me what the color of racer pigeons eye represents? Thank you
> 
> -John-


Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

hey Matt how many pigeons did you start out with again ? just read you signiture ,hope you dont lose anymore  oh and did you lose that pretty grizzle you had posted here ? just curious how it was doing in the races ..


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> hey Matt how many pigeons did you start out with again ? just read you signiture ,hope you dont lose anymore  oh and did you lose that pretty grizzle you had posted here ? just curious how it was doing in the races ..


Well I had 38 birds to start with. I lost 6 the first race, 6 the second and 7 the third race. But since then its been looking up. 16 of the birds I lost were dreamboys.  I'm not impressed I've already said I'd rather not have those next year. I want the old stuff; actually i'm doing a lot of bandits for next year. But that grizzle won me a race and its sister won a race the next week and my grizzles nest mate took 2nd on the race before my grizzle won. Those were the three birds we got out of that pair this year. I've only lost one more bird since the first three races and it was a van loon x de klak bird that I really like. Actually I pooled that bird. Pool a bird kiss of death


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

sorry to hear that you lost so many but its nice to know that family that you have is doing so well , I like the grizzles myself so hope they keep on proving themselve worthy for you and that next year you even have just as good if not a better season with them  beauty and brawn you cant go wrong


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

k0n0ha-easy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can someone tell me what the color of racer pigeons eye represents? Thank you
> 
> -John-


 Hi John,Well John there 2 schools of thought on eyesign, those that believe that color rings and all kind of things that they see in the eye tells them if it a good racer or a good breeder.Then there are the second group to which I belong we think it's all hog wash.I don't know if there is anyone on this site that believes in eyesign,if there is I hope that they will answer your question. ..GEORGE


----------

